

Startup feedback. What is your biggest pain in hiring as a candidate? - meetram
http://www.careerswitch.me/?campaign=fitbit

======
meetram
Hi,

We are building a platform 'where you can privately connect with employers in
order to create a pipeline of best opportunities for your future job search'

We are looking for some feedback on following:

1] Is the concept useful, what would you like to see this evolve into? 2] Does
the messaging on landing page makes sense? Any suggestions? 3] Any Other
feedback :)

Thanks for helping out !

